# MPSS BOR CFB Kingston??



## daindophia (6 Aug 2010)

I am told to report to "MPSS BOR CFB Kingston" on August 12th. What does MPSS BOR stand for, and is there a map/link that can tell me how to find it??


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2010)

According to their website, it says to report in at O-159 and there's a map of the base here.

Hope the links work off the DWAN.


----------



## Occam (6 Aug 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> According to their website, it says to report in at O-159 and there's a map of the base here.
> 
> Hope the links work off the DWAN.



That'd work...if he were headed to Borden.   ;D

(I'm looking for the Kingston info...)


----------



## Occam (6 Aug 2010)

MPSS - Military Personnel Support Services  (BOR stands for Base Orderly Room)

Hours of operation
0900-1500 hrs Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri
0900-1200 hrs Wed
CLOSED Weekends and Holidays. 

Reception Procedures 
CFB Kingston, Military Personnel Support Section (MPSS) is a combination of the Pay and Records Section, Claims Section, Base Traffic Section, Release Section and the Base Central Registry. All personnel required to report to CFB Kingston shall present themselves, in uniform (dress of the day), to the MPSS Reception located at 11 Mercury Cres (Bldg H-55), Room 117. During silent hours, weekends or holidays, personnel may report to the Base Duty Centre located at 11 Craftsman Blvd (Military Police Sect) for assistance.

MPSS Dress Policy 
In/out clearances - Dress of the Day
General Inquiries - Dress of the Day or suitable civilian attire

Personnel wearing dirty/ripped/torn clothing, PT Gear or bathing attire will not be served. 

Personnel reporting to the MPSS regardless of the reason, will be considered "On Duty" and shall be dressed accordingly.


----------



## Occam (6 Aug 2010)

The maps are too big to post.

And bathing attire?  Who wears bathing attire to the OR?


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

daindophia said:
			
		

> I am told to report to "MPSS BOR CFB Kingston" on August 12th. What does MPSS BOR stand for, and is there a map/link that can tell me how to find it??



MPSS BOR is the Base Orderly Room which is located in Building H55, 11 Mercury Cresent as per the below link. Moe's link below is for students reporting in for courses in Borden according to the link!! LOL.


http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/reception.aspx


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

I'm still laughing.

Moe, I'll have to buy you a beer tonight as thanks for the Friday afternoon chuckle.

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> That'd work...if he were headed to Borden.   ;D
> 
> (I'm looking for the Kingston info...)



D'oh!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I guess I can blame it on too much sun and exposure to CLP.   

Here's a link to the Base and town directory:  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/welcome/docs/2010/CFB_Kingston_Directory_Guide.pdf

and this map might work:  http://marinas.com/map/index.php?infowindowcategory=marina&infowindowid=13146


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

Another map link:

http://armyapp.dnd.ca/pstc-cfsp/documents/ipt/Annex%20A-CFB%20Kingston%20MapV5.doc

The building you are looking for the the one on the far right hand side of the map that is marked "Base HQ" in the big letters.


----------



## daindophia (6 Aug 2010)

WOW, thank you so much everyone! I'm glad I posted my question on here. Thanks again : )


----------



## medicineman (7 Aug 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> The maps are too big to post.
> 
> And bathing attire?  Who wears bathing attire to the OR?



You'd be surprised...

MM


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised...
> 
> MM



Yup.  I wouldn't have believed it until I saw it, years ago.  The member was on leave, had the kids at the MFRC splash pond, and tucked up to the OR "just to drop something off"....FAIL!  :


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm still laughing.
> 
> Moe, I'll have to buy you a beer tonight as thanks for the Friday afternoon chuckle.
> 
> ;D



Thanks for the beer cider, Vern.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Thanks for the beer cider, Vern.   ;D



That stuff was horrible tasting!! I thought it was beer that you were drinking when I took that swig of it.  :-\

No Dunk. I had to drink Aardvark --- I liked it!! I'll have to have a pint of each in front of me next time to decide which I like better now. Probably this afternoon ... the temperature outside already feels like it's a beer day.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Yup.  I wouldn't have believed it until I saw it, years ago.  The member was on leave, had the kids at the MFRC splash pond, and tucked up to the OR "just to drop something off"....FAIL!  :



OFFS,

Was it a thong at least? If you're going to screw it up and pay the piper, you may as well do it in a big way!!


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OFFS,
> 
> Was it a thong at least? If you're going to screw it up and pay the piper, you may as well do it in a big way!!



Hey!  Come on, Vern, I took great pains to make sure it wasn't obvious it was an XX-chromosomer! 

To answer the question though, no it wasn't a thong, and thank God!  :-X


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Hey!  Come on, Vern, I took great pains to make sure it wasn't obvious it was an XX-chromosomer!
> 
> To answer the question though, no it wasn't a thong, and thank God!  :-X



I got to tell you, I'm going to be very disappointed if you tell me it was a _speedo_ he was sporting and you failed to take a pic for me!!


----------



## medicineman (7 Aug 2010)

He was probably hurling his guts out all over his camera at the time...


MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I got to tell you, I'm going to be very disappointed if you tell me it was a _speedo_ he was sporting and you failed to take a pic for me!!



And maybe he was wearing this Vern......


----------



## medicineman (7 Aug 2010)

That was a little offside...and now I've lost my appetite. 

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That was a little offside...and now I've lost my appetite.
> 
> MM



Sorry bro, but Vern wanted pics for it.....lol....


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Aug 2010)

um, hello....XX chromosomes......fairer sex.....smarter.....etc...?


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> um, hello....XX chromosomes......fairer sex.....smarter.....etc...?



I've known members of both sexes to wear speedos ...  

Pics are always good.  8)


----------

